# My very First Xmas Tree!!



## rosasola1 (Dec 7, 2008)

I am soo excited about my baby Christmas tree! I am newlywed and this is our very first Christmas 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  We are broke so we are living with his parentals and we decided to add some Christmas cheer to our little room. His Family will be gone on a missions trip during Christmas, so it will be us and our little tree 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Check it out!

When we first got it home





View from our Bed






Up Close
(disregard the spiderman poster lol)






time to Model with it! lol

I know, I am a dork 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








Smells Soooo Good!





just wanted to share my Christmas Joy with my friends at Specktra!!

I hope your Christmas is as joyous as can be!


----------



## Dice1233 (Dec 7, 2008)

It's beautiful!  I also love how it looks like Spiderman has a nice pretty bow around his waist, hehe.


----------



## airplane_girl (Dec 7, 2008)

ohhh how cute. congrats on your first christmas tree.


----------



## Shaquille (Dec 7, 2008)

cute.. you decorate it nicely 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Merry Christmas!!


----------



## nunu (Dec 7, 2008)

So cute! I love the way you've decorated it!
Merry Christmas!


----------



## pianohno (Dec 7, 2008)

That is gorgeous, happy christmas ! x


----------



## kittykit (Dec 7, 2008)

That's one cute tree! Merry Christmas!


----------



## Hilly (Dec 7, 2008)

Aww so cute!! My first Christmas with my now husband, we had a tress just like that!


----------



## User93 (Dec 7, 2008)

Its cute! I like this Christmas atmosphere!!!


----------



## abbey_08 (Dec 7, 2008)

awww the red bow is so cute!!!


----------



## chiquilla_loca (Dec 8, 2008)

Too cute tree! Merry Christmas to you & your hubby!
BTW, Pretty makeup!


----------



## christinakate (Dec 8, 2008)

This is adorable.
Hope you have a Merry Christmas !


----------



## dimpleyy (Dec 8, 2008)

Aaww that's so cute. I love how it's so small!
Merry Christmas!


----------



## bellaboomboom (Nov 17, 2010)

VERY cute!  I love little Christmas trees like that.  We have a small artificial one we bought last year (about 3 ft. high) and I love it.  It has the lights already so it's ready to go.  That picture just makes me smile - thanks for sharing.  Very cozy.  You certainly don't need a big tree to brighten your spirits   Sometimes it's just the little things....


----------



## jessjess2424 (Nov 28, 2010)

awww so cute!!! i love small trees but my kids all like the big tree we have....   i love how you decorated it!


----------

